# Snow Blower [Thrower] Roper 10-32



## HillBilly1950 (Jul 1, 2011)

Roper 10-32
Mod 59749AP
s/n: 385
10 hp Tecumseh engine
Ingersol Ontario [on model plate]

Blower Drive Belt Failed
Several Pieces in Drive Belt Cavity

Local Parts Store not able to locate the Roper 

Any Guesses as to who or if someone acquired Roper
or who mfg the Device

Has anyone experienced this Creation

Any input would be appreciated

Regards

Myles
[email protected]


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe Roper is a division of AYP. Sears handles them. Have you tried googling the unit,to find dealers?


----------

